
“The Fallen Apple” Corrections (1999) - protomyth
http://www.nomodes.com/LinzmayerBook.html
======
daltonlp
_A draft of an early Newton flyer said "It recognizes your handwriting". I
insisted that the phrase be removed, and the copy writers promised to take it
out. The printed flyers did not arrive at the CES show until minutes before we
started the presentation. There, on page 1, it said, "It recognizes your
handwriting". The PR team must have thought that I would forgive this
transgression after I saw what wonderful press coverage we received from such
a bold statement. But what they had unknowingly done was to hammer a large
nail into the Newton coffin by setting expectations we knew we could not
meet._

